# Plans for 14 foot tank



## sgl101 (18 May 2009)

Hi

Tank will be 14 foot long

so far i intend to use 

metal halide lighting
3/4 Fluval FX5 Filters
3/4 Korilla/Streams for water movement or maybe a closed looped sequence 10000
and co2 via a jbl unit
control ph and temp via an iks unit

im open to suggestions and should i for go the co2 injection ?

also was going to use tropica substrate and was looking for a supplier of large wood as loads of small bits just wont look right, can anyone help on this ?

also what style of scaping would you go for ?
im ery open minded and cant decide between, rock and wood, just wood, or jungle style 

ARRRRRRRGGGGHHHHHHHH !!!

all help and comments grweatly recieved

Steve


----------



## LondonDragon (18 May 2009)

I thought you already had a post regarding this? viewtopic.php?f=21&t=6112


----------



## sgl101 (18 May 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I thought you already had a post regarding this? http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=6112



i had posted to see if it was possible now im asking for ideas as im going ahead   

Regards Steve


----------



## LondonDragon (18 May 2009)

sgl101 said:
			
		

> i had posted to see if it was possible now im asking for ideas as im going ahead
> Regards Steve


Ok Steve, I will move it to the Hardware section of the forum


----------



## TDI-line (18 May 2009)

For large pieces of wood for my tank, i talked to Aqua Essentials, one of the site sponsors, who managed to find this piece of wood for me. 

It is very difficult to find very large scape friendly wood in the UK, and ones that will fit in the tank with the brace bars in too.

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=3029

I'll hopefully be getting this for Wednesday, so will post pics soon.


----------



## aaronnorth (19 May 2009)

whether CO2 injection will be necassary will depend on your light levels.
i would use a fire extinghuuisher as it is cheaper,
viewtopic.php?f=34&t=266


----------



## mr. luke (20 May 2009)

Wouldnt an fe on that sized tank run out in a matter of days?


----------



## aaronnorth (20 May 2009)

mr. luke said:
			
		

> Wouldnt an fe on that sized tank run out in a matter of days?



you can get 20Kg's  he mioght have to use a couple rigged up togther like Tom did on the behemoth tank.


----------



## GiZZeRR (20 May 2009)

Hi guys, my first post but been reading all I can   

You may not class this as a proper tank, it is something I always wanted to do so we were decorating and I went ahead with it. Put in a 48" long x 18" deep x 6" width into the wall between the living room and kitchen so you can see right through, it looks great. Only putting in a few small neons, danios etc.

The thing is I want it full of plants and decided to try co2 as I was able to get Size VB, 22kg BOC tank from work and just take it back to get refilled for free   

How long is a tank like that going to last in a small tank like mine? I was thinking over 6months?

John


----------



## Nick16 (20 May 2009)

1 2kg last about 4-6 months in my 240L. a 22Kg would last me years.


----------



## TDI-line (20 May 2009)

I basically use 2KG a month on my 720 litre tank, this is on 24/7 and is fed about 1-2 bubbles per second. 

Mine is refilled at a local fire prevention centre.


----------

